# Hello all quick question re t5



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

I got these are they right? 
Thanks in advance 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

It says f18T5/ca/rs


----------



## yarddog (Sep 28, 2015)

I think this bulb should be around the 4,000k range.  Do you have a T5HO fixture, or the regular T5?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

Where did you get the bulb is it even a grow light


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

A friend got them for me . There's these ones and some other ones that are thicker , haven't seen the other type I'll post pics when I have them. It's not a grow light I don't think .


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

There 4200 k 

https://images.tradeservice.com/obl5SFpCgROlV4Wn/ATTACHMENTS/DIR100101/OOSRAME04343_80_81_106.pdf


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2015)

No, I don't think so--they are only 18W and they are the incorrect spectrum.  You are going to want higher wattage lights and something in the 6500K range for vegging.  If you use them for flowering also, you need tubes in the 2500-3000K range.

The tubes that are thicker are not T5s.  The number after the T denotes the size of the tube in 1/8s of an inch--i.e. T5s are 5/8" in diameter, T8s are 8/8 or 1", T12s are 12/8 or 1-1/2".  The T5 has substantially more lumens per watt than either of the other 2 types of bulbs, which is what makes the T8s and T12s not a good choice.  The T5s will put out as much or more lumens  per watt as MH lighting.  But as mentioned, the spectrum is also important.  Something in the 4100K range is made for people, not plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 1, 2015)

the 4000-5000k spectrum is great for showing plants because it is light that the plants won't absorb. So the light reflects off the plants and makes them look green and pretty. But since it isn't absorbed, it doesn't help the plants.

Make sure your bulbs match the fixture. If your fixture is for HO bulbs and you put standard bulbs in it, it will kill them in a short period of time. And vice-versa.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2015)

i use the 54 watt t5's. i use 10000 k spectrum bulbs but i am not sure i recommend them. these bulbs keep the plants short and squat. like the hemp goddess and hushpuppy said, those probably are not the bulbs for you. as a side note, i have flowered using t5's and had pretty good results but i am ready to step up my game and go led for flowering. t5's are ok but only ok...


----------

